# Gtechniq G5 vs Nanolex Urban



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm coming to the end of a bottle of Nanolex Urban and am considering buying GTechniq G5 next time. It's not that I'm dissatisfied with the Urban; I'm just trying to weigh up the options.

Has anyone used both - and are there any pro's / con's for me to factor in before changing?

(I have some G4 already so it's simply a sealant change).

Thanks for any advice,

Nick


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick,

What was durability like for you on the urban?
I've used the urban in the past n found durability pretty weak and didn't sheet until higher speed than what they state. 
I've now got Maxolen #95 Perfect Pearl on the glass n it's still holding up very well,


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Nick,
> 
> What was durability like for you on the urban?
> I've used the urban in the past n found durability pretty weak and didn't sheet until higher speed than what they state.
> I've now got Maxolen #95 Perfect Pearl on the glass n it's still holding up very well,


I'd only previously used Rain-X so have been delighted with the Urban (!).

The roll off happens at about 40mph on my car (Audi S4 Avant) and I guess I'm looking for this to be lower if I choose G5.

Durability of Urban through the winter was about 8 weeks - something I'm happy with since I enjoy applying it and getting that fresh effect.

Will take a look at the #95 you mention...

Thanks!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

You want G1 for your screen,G5 wont last as long on the screen.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Defined Reflections said:


> You want G1 for your screen,G5 wont last as long on the screen.


Sure thing, but I'm looking for performance over durability and by all accounts G5 is the preferred solution for this? I don't mind re-applying it regularly :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

The sad thing is they call this 'URBAN' but when in an urban area would you do 40? The best I've had was roll of around 35ish. 

Not sure I'll be buying that again.

Fish


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Urban is great but I'd go for Nanolex Premium. 

It gives me water run off at about 28mph and is so far at 7months from a single coat and still going like day one.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I've not tried urban but went for premium, no complaints, water running off at about 35ish and from the first coat I got a good 8 months before I re-applied. think when I reapplied it was too cold and it affect the durability this time around.

Just got the Ultra so will be trying that out next.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess no-one has stumbled upon this thread who's tried both Urban and G5 yet


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> I'd only previously used Rain-X so have been delighted with the Urban (!).
> 
> The roll off happens at about 40mph on my car (Audi S4 Avant) and I guess I'm looking for this to be lower if I choose G5.
> 
> ...


How was the windscreen prep'd?! 40mph seems a bit high and 8weeks a bit low really.

In the cars I've applied it, the roll off starts at 45/50kph and it lasts at least 12weeks.

Only use distilled water in the engine deposit and during washes just use the shampoo and washmitt to clean it


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

JamesdaSilva said:


> How was the windscreen prep'd?! 40mph seems a bit high and 8weeks a bit low really.


I used Nanolex glass polish - as recommended by PB.



JamesdaSilva said:


> In the cars I've applied it, the roll off starts at 45/50kph and it lasts at least 12weeks.
> 
> Only use distilled water in the engine deposit and during washes just use the shampoo and washmitt to clean it


That's exactly what I've been doing?!


----------



## Sander (Apr 1, 2011)

With G5 water runs off at very slow speeds, but this depends on the angle of the windscreen ofc.
Durability with wipers isn't great. It also leaves a very light greasy residue, so you want to apply it as thin as possible


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've bitten the bullet and ordered G5.

What I might do is a 50:50 on the windscreen and share the results.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Sneak Attack said:


> Urban is great but I'd go for Nanolex Premium.
> 
> It gives me water run off at about 28mph and is so far at 7months from a single coat and still going like day one.


Same here.....


----------

